# DIY: Installing Beetle Engine Cover on a Jetta



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

Could not find a decent post containing all the information needed, so I thought I would compile one for the text.

Start by ordering one of the Beetle Engine covers PN# 07k103925 from the dealer or a Vortex supporting vendor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Remove the old cover. (See air filter DIY for info)

Take a T-30 bit and remove the studs from the rear (circled). They will be replaced with the two screws you will remove from the center of the motor.








Before swapping them, Split a 6mm lock washer so it will just clip onto the stud, above the captive rubber and steel washer.
















Swap out the bolts from the center of the motor to the back where you removed the studs, Torque to 10 nm.
Reinstall the two studs with the new washers on them to the center of the motor.








Now that the studs are re-positioned, we need to swap one of the rubber mounting bushings from the old Jetta engine cover to the new Beetle cover.
Looking at the back of the beetle cover, you will need to replace the upper left short bushing with the one from the same position on the Jetta cover.








Small Beetle one with larger Jetta one:








Installed on cover:








The bushing fits fairly well in the holder, but you may want to add some glue or something to hold it tight. (I did not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
And now the cover will bite on all four studs. Giving you a solid fit!









Now to remove it and start the rest of the painting process!
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 5:52 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Great work!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thank you sir! That means a lot comming from you


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

the cover will work with stock air intake...correct?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (ABAinA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAinA1* »_the cover will work with stock air intake...correct?

No it will not. It has no filter or ductwork. It is just a cover.








And.... she's all done now!











_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:56 PM 8-8-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

How much for the cover?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I went with ECS
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...overs
MJM has it as well.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...10118


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

bump to find later


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

request for sticky sent


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_request for sticky sent

Added to the FAQ.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*

WOW... I'm honored!


----------



## kinging82 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Installing Beetle Engine Cover on a Jetta (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_Could not find a decent post containing all the information needed, so I thought I would compile one for the text.

Start by ordering one of the Beetle Engine covers PN# 07k103925 from the dealer or a Vortex supporting vendor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Remove the old cover. (See air filter DIY for info)

Take a T-30 bit and remove the studs from the rear (circled). They will be replaced with the two screws you will remove from the center of the motor.








Before swapping them, Split a 6mm lock washer so it will just clip onto the stud, above the captive rubber and steel washer.
















Swap out the bolts from the center of the motor to the back where you removed the studs, Torque to 10 nm.
Reinstall the two studs with the new washers on them to the center of the motor.








Now that the studs are re-positioned, we need to swap one of the rubber mounting bushings from the old Jetta engine cover to the new Beetle cover.
Looking at the back of the beetle cover, you will need to replace the upper left short bushing with the one from the same position on the Jetta cover.








Small Beetle one with larger Jetta one:








Installed on cover:








The bushing fits fairly well in the holder, but you may want to add some glue or something to hold it tight. (I did not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
And now the cover will bite on all four studs. Giving you a solid fit!









Now to remove it and start the rest of the painting process!
Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 5:52 PM 8-4-2008_

NICE


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

07JettaMK5 said:


> Now to remove it and start the rest of the painting process!
> Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 Great write-up! What intake is that? Me likey!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=2_7_8698_8856_8941_9790


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

how about bug air filter box? will fit ?


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

bump for instructions. :thumbup:


----------



## vwmonkey14 (Feb 29, 2012)

nice write up. once the paint is dry on mine I will be coming back to this.


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

Curious, why wouldn't it work with just the stock air box? About to order from Keffer, but not sure if I"m doing a CAI.....


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

skizzott said:


> Curious, why wouldn't it work with just the stock air box? About to order from Keffer, but not sure if I"m doing a CAI.....


The stock air filter and piping are integrated into the golf/jetta engine cover. This beetle one is a cover only.


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Gunbu said:


> The stock air filter and piping are integrated into the golf/jetta engine cover. This beetle one is a cover only.


Exactly


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

sebasEuRo said:


> Exactly


Precisely... If you have ever replaced your air filter, you will understand.
You can see from the pictures, the Beetle cover is just a shell / cover.

Glad to see this still helping others. :thumbup:


----------



## skizzott (Jul 14, 2002)

It is!! In fact, you not only helped with the cover, but what intake I'm now going to get!!! :thumbup: Thanks again!


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

It was a great sound.  and car!

http://s153.beta.photobucket.com/user/livedb/media/Jetta in car Video/jetta0-100.flv.html


----------



## vwmonkey14 (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally got mine painted and installed. Thanks for the DIY! Now I need to clean the rest of the engine bay!



2012-09-23 17.16.11 by Matt Spearman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Neat color scheme vwmonkey


----------



## vwmonkey14 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you! That green is on the inside of my rear badge (VW is black) calipers and shift knob. Love the color.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

My wheels are that color. I get harassed about it all the time but i like it.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

does anyone know if the beetle cover will fit with an SRI?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

What in the world is an SRI? Seriously Red Intake? :laugh:


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> does anyone know if the beetle cover will fit with an SRI?


Nope. Not with a C2 one anyway.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

hmm i have a UM sri...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> hmm i have a UM sri...


If you want to buy my old one and try it out then, let me know.


----------



## passat911 (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone had any issues with swapping out the studs?


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Doing this in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for the DIY


----------



## drphoto (Nov 3, 2015)

Excellent info. My used part just arrived. Need to buy some degreaser to prep for pain. Surprised it does not fully cover the top of the engine, but still look a lot better than that butt ugly factory valve cover. I'm running the Neuspeed P-flow on my Sportwagon. Nice thing about this part is a lot lighter weight than the old air box/cover. Thanks for the post. I would have never figured out the bit about relocated the rear pins.


----------

